# Horrible Bosses (2011)



## illmatic (May 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mh9cG5dzs-U[/YOUTUBE]​ Official Site​
Synopsis





> For Nick, Kurt and Dale, the only thing that would make the daily grind more tolerable would be to grind their intolerable bosses into dust. Quitting is not an option, so, with the benefit of a few-too-many drinks and some dubious advice from a hustling ex-con, the three friends devise a convoluted and seemingly foolproof plan to rid themselves of their respective employers...permanently. There's only one problem: even the best laid plans are only as foolproof as the brains behind them.


Director: Seth Gordon

Cast: Jason Bateman, Charlie Day, Jason Sudeikis, Jennifer Aniston, Colin Farrell, Kevin Spacey, Donald Sutherland, Julie Bowen, Jamie Foxx


----------



## ElementX (May 12, 2011)

Don't know how good it's going to be, but the actors and the premise has got me interested.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2011)

I like Jason Bateman enough to at least probably check it out.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 5, 2011)

movie comes out this week


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2011)

eh, this is the type of movie I watch on cable.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks hilarious, but you never really know with comedies.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm, could be good.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2011)

Initial previews made it look completely lame, newer trailer made it actually look funny, but I'll wait for Redbox. Very rarely do I bother seeing comedies at the theater, it's like, "wait, why pay extra to see a movie ONLY ONCE on a big screen? Are the jokes somehow better when larger people deliver them? "


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2011)

Charlie Day loses me with the whole "Jennifer Aniston is trying to 'rape' me. Oh no!" problem.

I thought the movie was called Horrible Bosses.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 6, 2011)

Watching the trailer and seeing Charlie Day makes me want to go watch It's Always Sunny instead


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

Am I the only one who is annoyed by the whole Jennifer Aniston Charlie Day problem? Not to go off on some rant about sexism and I know it's a comedy and not supposed to be taken seriously and blah blah blah but come on. Go report that bitch to HR or something. That's clearly sexual harassment. You don't need to bump her off. Threaten to sue and you'll be swimming in gold.


At 0:34, is that Sweets from Bones in the background on the left?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 11, 2011)

Watched the movie. it was much better then it seemed. hell it was possibly the funniest movie I've seen this summer. definitely one to checkout.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

I heard this was hilarious. 

Will probably watch online.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> Am I the only one who is annoyed by the whole Jennifer Aniston Charlie Day problem? Not to go off on some rant about sexism and I know it's a comedy and not supposed to be taken seriously and blah blah blah but come on. Go report that bitch to HR or something. That's clearly sexual harassment. You don't need to bump her off. Threaten to sue and you'll be swimming in gold.
> 
> 
> At 0:34, is that Sweets from Bones in the background on the left?



He's a sex offender. People tend not to take their word for much because of the connotation the title holds.

Anyway, I went into this movie purely because Charlie Day was in it. The movie didn't disappoint, it was pretty damn funny. It's one of those movies I'd like to see again, and I don't do that often. 


@Adonis: There was no "trying." She _did_ rape him technically.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2011)

Went and saw this the other day.  It was better than I thought it would be.  I had a few really good laughs in the movie.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish I had a boss like Jennifer Anistons character


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw this movie. It was freakin' funny as hell. It's waaay funnier than Bad Teacher which I wasn't all that funny. I would recommend anyone to see this movie if you want a good laugh this summer.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd rather see this  regardless, Bad Teacher never caught my intrest


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably will download :/


----------



## Saturday (Jul 18, 2011)

friend Jones


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 18, 2011)

this film was amazing in my opinon.

really funny.

original story (to me or maybe my generation)

good acting

it was really good, and i didn't have high hopes. can't even think of what i didn't like.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I wish I had a boss like Jennifer Anistons character



why was she so hot in this movie?

seen it yesturday, surprisingly funny movie.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2011)

friend Jones


----------

